# Directories



## RCP

There are lots of free directories you can list your business in. 
Let's all list the ones we find and register.
Just look on a google search for (your city) painters.

www.bizwiki.com
www.superpages.com
http://articles.directorym.com
www.merchantcircle.com
www.topix.com


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.localwin.com/ works if you attach a link to your website that links to them.... :whistling2: 


As I find more, I'll add them...


----------



## [email protected]

Free Classifieds:

http://www.olx.com/


----------



## Bender

I like merchant circle.


----------



## RCP

www.yellowbot.com


----------



## RCP

http://www.paintingcontractorsusa.info/

http://www.yellowpages.com/


----------



## RCP

Have not checked this one yet.
http://www.localadlink.com/partners/

From CT


Roof Cleaning said:


> Excellent Advice Vik :thumbsup:
> Google LOVES fresh content.
> Updating your website every now and then is a good idea.
> Imho, LEARNING TO DO YOUR OWN Seo is a good idea.
> 
> I teach the Roof Cleaning Trade on the Roof Cleaning Institute Forum.
> We suggest ALL our members at LEAST make the following FREE THINGS.
> 
> 
> Free Website at www.weebly.com
> Blog www.blogspot.com
> Merchant Circle Page
> Show Me Local Page
> Google Local Listing
> Yahoo Local Listing
> Windows Live Listing
> MSN Listing
> Then, we also suggest they use Kiiji, and other free classifieds on the Internet.
> 
> THIS is what it takes to get business in Todays Economy


----------



## Tonyg

I found the best way to get hooked up around the web is do a google, msn, yahoo, etc. search for painting companies in your area and you will see a ton of directories. Then search your competitors and you will find more places. Most have a way to add your link.


----------



## erikjames06

which of these have you guys gotten the most leads from?


----------



## RCP

Someone who really uses Google Analytics (or other program) that can tell where traffic to your website comes from would have to answer that.
For me, I want anyone who clicks on any of the directories that appear in a google search (see yellow highlights) to see my company listed in it.
Ideally, your website would be on this first page!
The leads come from your web site, the challenge is to get to people in your market to see your site.


----------



## RCP

The folks at CT have started a list as well, here are some more!
http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/free-online-marketing-directories-59573/


superpages.com
yellowpages.com
yp.yahoo.com
yelp.com
yp.aol.com
switchboard.com
dexknows.com
magicyellow.com
local.com
yellowbook.com
citysearch.com


----------



## RCP

http://www.homeservicesengine.com/
http://www.hotfrog.com
http://www.homepros.com/


----------



## aaron61

craigs list :whistling2:


----------



## jmda

Link Directory on my website

http://www.housepaintinglouisville.com/link_directory/

Thanks


----------



## nEighter

thanks will be doing!


----------



## RCP

BOTW
getfave.com
www.openlist.com
Click this link for a list of other directory submission sites listed in this blog.

http://www.localseoguide.com/service...rket-hardware/

They may not all seem free, but usually you can probe and find a way to get entered into their directories.







Categories

* AngiesList
* Bing
* Black Monday
* CitySearch
* DexKnows
* Digg.com
* Duplicate Content
* Facebook
* Google
* Google Insight
* Google Local Business Center
* Google Maps
* Google Trends
* ILM
* In-House SEO
* InsiderPages <
* Internal Linking
* International SEO
* iPhone Local
* Kelsey Group
* Keywords
* Linkbuilding
* Local Advertising
* Local Data
* local events
* Local Links
* Local Search
* Local Video
* Local.com
* Localeze
* Magic Yellow
* Mahalo Local
* Marchex
* Merchant Circle
* Microsoft
* Mobile Search
* Neighborhood Data
* Newspapers Online
* Online Coupons
* Online Maps
* Online Reviews
* Paid Search
* Press Release Optimization
* ReachLocal
* Reputation Management
* Search Engine Ranking Factors
* SEO Analytics
* SEO M&A
* ServiceMagic
* Small Business Marketing
* Small Business Video
* SMX Advanced
* SMX Local
* Social Media Optimization
* Start-Up SEO
* Superpages
* Twitter
* Uncategorized
* Urban Mapping
* URLs
* Video SEO
* Yahoo Local
* Yellow Pages
* Yellowbook
* Yellowbot
* Yellowpages.com
* Yelp
* Yodle


----------



## Calist

Google:: https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...gin?hl=en_US&gl=US&service=lbc&hl=en-US&gl=US:

Yahoo offers as well. Hmm, I just looked and could have sworn they had a free business sign up, but can't find it...

www.yahoo.com


----------



## joselucas

> which of these have you guys gotten the most leads from?


 Look thing of directories as links only. Most of then don't drive traffic if you get a regular link. Unless you buy a featured link, you won't get traffic. So, use directories to get links and get better SEO rankings. Don't forget to choose your anchor text for the keyword targeting.


----------



## joselucas

By the way, I want to share this URL, you can find a few thousand links,  not they are only like 950 directories listed. I hope it is useful.


----------



## joselucas

Upps sorry here is the link --> http://www.addurl.nu/


----------



## RCP

I have read that using those types of resources for backlinks can actually penalize you by Google. You want relevant backlinks for your site.

The directories are different, those are more like mini digital yellow page books, they will show up in a google listing.

Joseucas, you have made several useful posts, how about heading over to the Introduction section and posting another?
Thanks


----------



## PressurePros

Something to help you save time when choosing which directory to list in.

Keep in mind that only a directory that meets some criteria is going to help your page rank well.
*1.* The actual page where your listing is going to be has to have been indexed by Google. The higher the page rank of that page (not the website, the page where you will be listed) the more "juice" you will get. The page should be at least a PR2. Check the PR of any page here: http://www.prchecker.info/check_page_rank.php
*2.* The category should be relevant. 
*3.* The category should not have hundreds of outbound links from that page.. whether those outbounds be other companies or internal links within the website. 

Its a better use of time to limit your manual entries to the biggest ones like Google local. Use a directory submission service to mass send to thousands of directories for you. More criteria.
*1.* The company should allow the use of varying anchor text. 
*2. *The company should allow varied descriptions.
*3.* Don't rush it. Google responds much better to gradual submission instead of 3000 links all in one week. A good number to shoot for is 750 every couple of weeks.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Google, Yahoo, MSN and Bing are the major search engines. All these other directories tend to pull up from them, so paying for a company to list you in all these directories for a payment is kind of absurd in my opinion.


----------



## RCP

Tonyg said:


> I found the best way to get hooked up around the web is do a google, msn, yahoo, etc. search for painting companies in your area and you will see a ton of directories. Then search your competitors and you will find more places. Most have a way to add your link.


When I am talking about directories, I mean these types. The types that appear when customers do a google search for painters in their area.

Those link directories/link farms may help SEO, but I want to be in the local directories where customers are looking. If my ad has reviews, pictures, more info than the others, I hope it helps direct to my website.


----------



## PressurePros

4ThGeneration said:


> Google, Yahoo, MSN and Bing are the major search engines. All these other directories tend to pull up from them, so paying for a company to list you in all these directories for a payment is kind of absurd in my opinion.


Inlinks are what get you ranked on Google. Directory submission is a part of that formula. Google, Yahoo, MSN and Bing have nothing to do with directory links. Each one is a seperate entity of its own. Unless you have directory submission software and days to play around with signing up for directories and responding to verification emails, spending $75 for 1000 listings is good business.. espeically considering that of those 1000 directory listings, 50 of them might end up indexed.


----------



## PressurePros

RCP said:


> When I am talking about directories, I mean these types. The types that appear when customers do a google search for painters in their area.
> 
> Those link directories/link farms may help SEO, but I want to be in the local directories where customers are looking. If my ad has reviews, pictures, more info than the others, I hope it helps direct to my website.



Thats what I spend sometime on, Chris. Those directories are killing my local rankings. So if they are going to outrank, I should be listed in them.


----------



## y.painting

If you don't mind me asking, what submission service do you use Ken?


----------



## dubinpainting

illiad said:


> I am a painter that has been painting since 2002. I am trying to build my business. I have referral customers but want to be more visible. Anyone have any recommendations. I have thought about a website, I am in the Yellow pages (DEX). Do flyers and door hangers work?
> 
> Illiad faux finishing:thumbsup:


Yea You should Have a website, online presence is big. You should also make a local Yahoo listing, Google listing, and Bing listing its all for free. Check out this website.
http://www.locallytype.com/pages/submit.htm#localsearchenginesus


----------



## PaintingContractor

Here is an amazing FREE tool for everybody: OneWayTextLink.com
This website shows a listing of around 1,400 free directories in which to submit your website. It also displays the directories that you've already submitted to as well as when you submitted to them!!! You can't get much better for a free service!!! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dubinpainting

http://www.locallytype.com/pages/submit.htm#localsearchenginesus:thumbsup:


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

*Pressure Washing Directory*

Pressure Washing Directory for painters that offer this service.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

Tonyg said:


> I found the best way to get hooked up around the web is do a google, msn, yahoo, etc. search for painting companies in your area and you will see a ton of directories. Then search your competitors and you will find more places. Most have a way to add your link.



Bingo! Go where your competition is...good tip.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Pressure Washing Directory for painters that offer this service.


Please write a 500 word description when signing up for directory
Thanks


----------



## 6126

Tonyg said:


> I found the best way to get hooked up around the web is do a google, msn, yahoo, etc. search for painting companies in your area and you will see a ton of directories. Then search your competitors and you will find more places. Most have a way to add your link.


Thats what I have done in the past and it worked out very good for me


----------

